# Ford Vs Chevy



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

This should get a debate going.

I have been a chevy guy my whole life, but i am thinking about getting a used ford pickup. It is 97 ford F-150. has about 160000 miles on it. What are the chances of it getting too 210,220 thousand? Most chevys i have owned have easly got 200000 miles before i really started worrying about major problems. It seems in good condition and what owned by a salesman that used it as a work pickup. i know i am taking a chance using it as my primary vehicle for the next 3 or 4 yrs, but thats the risk of buying a used vehicle. How big a chance am i taking?


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have 2 1997 ford pickups. One a gas with 230,000 and no problems and one with the 7.3 deisel with 260,000 no problems there either. The 7.3 I purchased new but the gas 5.4 I bought with 175,000 already on it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had one Ford, and that didn't go well, so it was my last. I suppose they are ok, but I sure had bad luck. I worked with a fellow that was so pro Ford that he was a little Psyco about it. I don't know how people can get so hung up on one type of vehicle.
That was a lead up to a funny story. At lunch one day I told this guy my son purchased a new Ford pickup. He had a big smile. I then told him that he got 26 miles to the gallon. Even bigger smile, and he asked "a six cylinder". I said "nope, tow truck". Something went to pot after a hundred miles and he had to be towed for about 60 miles. True story. 
I worked with another fellow that will get 200,00 miles out of any vehicle he buys. I think the most important thing is oil changes. If the motor is in good shape now and you take care of it you will be ok.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

angus 1 if i may ask what did you pay for the pickup with 175k on it. the one i am looking at buying has 160k on it.

engine is fine on it. it does have one bad ball joint on it, I would guess if i do it myself, it would be about 70 bucks to replace?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzzz


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

The gas with 175,000 on it I bought for $500 it needed a clutch. NOTHING else wrong with it . No rust dents , dings , a/c , 5 speed , 3/4 ton , good tires and paint . Just a bad clutch . I changed the clutch myself in an afternoon for around $300 . I have used this pickup for 75,000 miles now and have have no problems . The only thing is that it is a little hard on gas . It gets around 12 mpg or so . The orginal owner of this pickup was told that a cluch would cost about $900 or so and he didn't think that anyone would pay that for a vehicle with that many miles on it so he let it go cheap. I was just in the right place at the right time.


----------



## ghostrider (Nov 25, 2007)

Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge... I've owned em all and can say they're all great....You can get bad vehicles no matter what you buy, my sisters son bought a new checy diesel 4x4 3/4 ton and took it back so many times before it hit 12000 miles that they replaced it with another one except a gas engine (by his choice) and it sucked the #7 cylinder up in that one before 20,000 miles..He still drives a different chevy truck and has had it for a couple years now with no problems, I currently have a 1977 ford truck with well over 300,000 miles on it and naturally not the same motor I also have a Jeep so depends on how the vehicles are taken care of and some cases how the parts are on the inside.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

ghostrider said:


> Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge... I've owned em all and can say they're all great....You can get bad vehicles no matter what you buy, my sisters son bought a new checy diesel 4x4 3/4 ton and took it back so many times before it hit 12000 miles that they replaced it with another one except a gas engine (by his choice) and it sucked the #7 cylinder up in that one before 20,000 miles..He still drives a different chevy truck and has had it for a couple years now with no problems, I currently have a 1977 ford truck with well over 300,000 miles on it and naturally not the same motor I also have a Jeep so depends on how the vehicles are taken care of and some cases how the parts are on the inside.


ditto... 
i have a 98 f150 with 103,000 on it only thing i have put into it is a variable speed sensor in the trans, and a new catalytic on the right side.. i have a friend who has a 96 dodge with 86,000 miles and has replaced engine, catalytic, wheel hub assemblies, water pump, and countless other things

i said that to say this... he drives it like he stole it, i drive mine like i bought it... no i dont baby it, its a truck and i use it like a truck..

if you know how to use it and dont abuse it and take care of it you will have no problems until it just simply wears out, nothing lasts for ever but if it is used properly it will last longer, its a proven fact


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have a '99 F150 with the 5.4L, purchased it 6 years ago with 63,000 and now it has 126,000. The vehicle has received good maintainance its entire life; it has went through 4 or 5 coil packs at $250 a peice and a starter relay that I replaced for $25. Despite the coil packs I am very happy with it; it uses no oil and is very dependable.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

oh yes.. good point.. coil packs have an issue in all f150 models from 97-99 i have replace one for 115, not sure who or why they would charge 250, but its possible... keep the plugs dry and you should be ok


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

bad trucks and good trucks come from everyone, my uncle hates his dodge...mine is just passing 250K and the only work ive done to it was have the rear end replaced ( where someone hit me ) i pamper my trucks i change my oil every 2000, not 3000 and im way ahead of my maintence book lol! i go to the dodge dealer so much to get parts i get it at cost!

nut on the other hand, fords arent bad trucks... just look at it, drive it and make an opinion


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Any major brand is going to be good depending on how it is treated. And by the way G.M.C. *G*ay *M*ans *C*hariot.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

huntin1


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow Norm, you couldn't be sitting any more squarely in the seat that I am/was just in. I've been a Chevy guy all my life also and just recently bought a 97 F150 w/ around 150K miles on it to coincide my 99 tahoe. I am a very happy camper so far as I've had to make a few minor fixes that didn't bother the guy before me, but irritated me personally. (Broken manifold studs i.e.-annoying exhaust leak and I just had a anti-sway bar break.) It uses a little oil, but nothing that bothers me as I check it frequently. The thing is terrible on gas though as it sits pretty high, but that's the price I'm willing to pay.

Changing the oil/fluids religiously (Motorcraft or other synthetics), not using the 4X4 excessively (especially turning on pavement--big no-no that not everyone adhere to), tending to fluid puddles and check engine lights, using internal engine cleaners, driving it like it's your 1st boughten all will help you reach your goal of that high mileage w/ minimal major repairs enormously.


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

get dodge with cummins 300,000 miles with proper schedule maint,
I got an 07 1500 with hemi, ha bad idea. piss-poor gas milage, chevys beat that, got all kinds over power thou. I average 14, pulled 12x8
permanant ice house 80 miles and got 6.8 mpg. all it is good for is spining tiers, cant get traction, even with 500pd 4-wheeler in box, just spins


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

oh ya, have 15000 on it and have new pcm and ecm put in it at 12000.
14500 the egr valve went out. not fun, good thing there is lifetime waranty on it :beer: , kinda bullcrap that a new pickup has that kinda trouble, next truck will be 3/4 ton with cummins.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

Buy a ford you buy the best drive a mile walk the rest


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

my f150 has never left me on the side of the road... though i have been in that situation with a Chevy...

the reason there are so many Ford quotes (found on road dead, f'ed over rebuild dodge...) Chevy and Chrysler guys need something to do when they are the ones sitting on the side of the road... 
here is one thing i say on a daily basis.... it's man made, it won't last forever...

oh well, life goes on and i still drive a Ford and you still drive a Chevy, what would we do if we didn't have something to argue about...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

few people very few actaully do the required maintenance, most people use the drive the hell out of them and cuss them when they break PM schedule.

I drive alot of miles every year in pickups 40-50 thousand miles on average. I have never had a engine problem with dodge chev or ford, and I rarely trade a truck with less than 300K on it.

I get about 100,000 on trannys between rebuilds even with correct fliud changes

My toyota is at 230K right now so far no problems except for a starter at 180K.

Personally I think they all are pretty good


----------



## krazysmurf (Oct 6, 2007)

Chevy !!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

chevy.

my dad has a 1979 toyota with 300,000 miles on it. no tranny rebuilds, no different motors. very minor repairs like just usual wear and tear.


----------



## 77FordMan (Aug 7, 2008)

The key to a good vehicle is having an older one, they were made much better and are simpler with no unessesary electronics sensors and computers that break all the time, newer cars\trucks are made a lot cheaper and are more complicated and harder to work on plus there way more expensive to fix too


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Now is definitely a buyers market for trucks, come September that will change.

I have been a Chevy guy all my life but just purchased a 2001 F150 and very pleased. I was able to see the maintenance history of the vehicle which I think really tells the story, "take care of it and it will last"


----------



## Kayte (Sep 22, 2008)

If you are buying a retro Chevy.....that would be my choice!

But I had a Ford a few years ago and loved it!

I have always wanted to own a 51 Chevy truck. I would LOVE to buy a fix it upper and make it my project for a year. *dream*


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

All I'm going to add to this is I really miss my old Chevy. I'm driving a Ford right now and am not happy with it. It's sad when an '83 Chevy that's carbed runs better with more miles and has less problems than a '93 Ford with a fuel injector. :eyeroll:


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yep it gotta be a Chevy...............

As they say " Like A Knock"

And I Love Mine.............

Piston Slap and All


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a 195 f150 about to roll over 200,000. original motor and trany, she rattles A LOT but still gets me places. when it finally dies i will be getting a chev or gmc though.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

fprd sucks. thats all that needs to be said.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

fords just circle the problem, yes, ive done it before, a chevy was broken down in a bean field and i went to help him and i did a donut around it first


----------



## powerstrokeboy1 (Jan 23, 2009)

look fellas when it comes to vehicles, especially when it's not diesel, every car or truck is different, when it comes to regular size pickups they are all built differently, because they are manufactured from different people, places, and materials. Personally, i think you should get a diesel truck, they go well into the 250,000 mile mark. and if you need power, go strokin, if you need durability, go cummin, if you want to make a mistake, go dura****tin'. but if you need a smaller truck i would go with a ford model, at least below an 03'.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

how many people have actually been left on the side of the road? it isnt very common.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i have cuz the fuel pump in the gas tank that i got from another guy was shot and i didnt know it. made it like 10 miles down the road and the fuel pump took a crap. ive seen many people broken down, only one chevy s10 and that was cuz the fuel pump went out.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Haha, funny thing happened the other day. I walked into the shop and a friend of mine came in shortly after me with a disgusted look on his face. I asked him what was up and he told me about his fun weekend. He was using his dads truck to pick up some steel the day before and blew the turbo out of the truck that only has 32,000 miles on it. He didn't even have the trailer loaded! He was on his way to pick up the load when it took a poop. I had no idea for sure what kind of truck it had been... I just laughed and asked if it was a Ford.

It turns out I was right :laugh: We talked his old man into getting rid of it. He's looking into a new Chevy now!!


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

I bought a 99 ford 5.4 a year ago with 168,000 miles and have had no problems yet...hopefully its stays that way


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

they are pretty much all equal in my book for gas engines. if you want to talk about diesel you cant beat a good ole 7.3 powerstroke. in general they all have their own problems, ford-power steering sucks, chevy-fuel pumps suck, and dodge has a nasty birth mark on the grille.


----------



## tam85 (Jun 24, 2010)

i go for 1997 ford f150! it looks great to me. i really like the performance, it offers a smooth, motion free ride and durable feel on the road.
________________________
Ford F150 parts | -tammy beede-


----------

